# Pyramid Test??



## Retired (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd like to learn more about a diagnostic test used by Psychologists or Neurologists referred to as a_ Pyramid Test _ r?? The test is apparantly being administered to a child as a work up to investigate a diagnosis of Tourette Syndrome and/or possible co morbid conditions such as ADHD, OCD or other associated disorders.

A Google search produced the following:

 Psychother Psychosom Med Psychol. 1982 Sep;32(5):137-40. Related Articles, Links 

[Personality diagnosis with the Color Pyramid Test and the Thematic Apperception Test (TAT)]

How is it administered, what criteria does it measure and can it be used as a tool to point to a diagnosis or personality disorders?


Thanks!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 1, 2006)

I have never heard of the Color Pyramid Test. There are several other "color" tests of dubious validity and with dubious validation statistics - that doesn't mean this one isn't valid, of course.

The TAT is an old test, said to be of the "projective" type. It is not an objective or empirically validated test but can be useful in generating hypotheses about personality dynamics or psychopathology. However, I don't consider it to be definitive. I would not personally want to defend its diagnostic validity in a court of law.


----------



## Retired (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info!    I'll report what the Mom who is taking her daughter tells us about the experience.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 2, 2006)

How old is the child?


----------



## Retired (Mar 2, 2006)

The child is eleven and the mother tells us the test requires two hours. Though it is not entirely clear, we believe the test has been requested by the child's Psychiatrist at a hospital in Toronto. We are requesting more details to get more clues.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 2, 2006)

It may be that the child psychiatrist is using the information from these particular tests to rule out other possible diagnoses or issues rather than to diagnose Tourettes or anything else _per se_.


----------



## Retired (Mar 2, 2006)

> child psychiatrist is using the information from these particular tests to rule out other possible diagnoses or issues rather than to diagnose Tourettes



Most likely because at this time there is no objective diagnostic test for Tourette. OTOH it is quite possible there are other co existing diagnoses with Tourette, often referred to a "Tourette Plus" which can include ADHD, OCD increased levels of anxiety, depression and others. 

Will keep you posted as we learn more about this.

Regards,


----------



## Retired (Mar 2, 2006)

We have learned the physician administering or at least ordering the? pyramid test for this child is at Toronto Western Hospital .? ? The mother reports they will also be addressing some issues of? seperation anxiety on that day.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 2, 2006)

With younger children, the TAT can provide clues to anxieties and fears. I wouldn't call it diagnostically conclusive but I have used in o0nce or twice for exploration of alternate diagnostics in younger clients.


----------



## Retired (Mar 7, 2006)

One of my offline resources was not familiar with this type of testing either.? His only comment was:



> There are pyramidal cells in the brain which contol voluntary movement.



The comment is beyond my understanding of brain activity


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 7, 2006)

Buros Online Shop | UNL Marketplace



> Title: Pyramid Scales (The)
> Author: Cone, John D.
> Purpose: "Assesses adaptive behavior in handicapped persons of all ages."
> Acronym:
> ...



Maybe? Never heard of this one either...


----------

